# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Άρρωστη καρδερίνα

## gsklaven

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και καλή σαρακοστή. Τώρα το απόγευμα που παρατηρούσα τις καρδερίνες μου είδα μια θηλυκιά λίγο άκεφη οπότε την έπιασα και έβγαλα τις παρακάτω φώτο.




Το πουλί ήταν σε μια κλούβα διαστάσεων 1,10Χ0,75Χ2,4 μ.
Απο τέλος δεκέμβρη χορηγώ ανα εβδομάδα πρόπολη, αλόη και ριγανέλαιο και για πρόληψη στο συκώτι milk thistle.
Στις φώτο βλέπω το συκώτι σαφώς επηεασμένο και κάτω απο αυτό να διαγράφει στην κοιλιά το έντερο(στις φώτο το έντερο φαίνεται πιο πρησμένο απο ότι στην πραγματικότητα) και δεν το βλέπω πρησμένο ξάπου αλλού.
Η υποψία μου είναι για Atoxoplasma και ξεκίνησα θεραπεία με esb που είχα διαθέσιμο. Το πουλί τρώει και πίνει απο την ποτίστρα. Δεν το έχω δει να είναι φουσκωμένο και μαζεμένο με το κεφάλι μεσα. Το έχω πάρει μέσα στο σπίτι τώρα για να είναι πιο ζεστό και για να το παρατηρώ καλύτερα.
Όποια άλλη παρατήρηση είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## HarrisC

Noμιζω οτι καλα εκανες και ξεκινησες esb3.Φροντισε ναναι μονο του και αλλαζε συνεχεια υποστρωματα,καθαρισμα πατηθρες και γενικα προσεξε που πανε οι κουτσουλιες

----------


## ninos

Πολυ καλα εκανες και ξεκινησες ESB. Επειδη ειναι πρησμενη η κοιλια του, καλό θα ειναι να του χορηγήσεις και fungostatine (απο φαρμακειο) για την περιπτωση megabactiria.

Εαν και προτιμοτερο να δίνονται ξεχωρα, εγω για να μην στρεσαρω το πουλί καθε μερα πιανοντας το ωστε να παρει στο στομα fungost, τα εχω χορηγήσει μαζι στην ιδια ποτηστρα, χωρις να υπαρξει προβλημα. 

Φροντισε να ειναι σε αρκετα ζεστο χώρο και ενίσχυσε την διατροφή του με καναβουρι και περιλλα

----------


## jk21

σε τι δοσολογια εχεις βαλει το esb3 

το πουλακι αυριο  μπορει να ειναι πιο αδυνατο και με ποιο εντονο εντερο  ,γιατι απο οτι βλεπω ειχε λιπος που τωρα με την ασθενεια χανεται .Μην ανησυχησεις λοιπον οτι δεν κανει κατι το φαρμακο ( αν δεν το εχεις ηδη στα 2γρ στο λιτρο ,να το κανεις τωρα ) 

Να αλλαξεις διαλυμα απο τωρα ,ωστε το πρωι που πινει πολυ ,να πιει φρεσκο 

Αν το πρωι ειναι πολυ χειροτερα και δεν πινει νερο να του δωσεις απο το διαλυμα σιγα σιγα στο στομα (αν δεν πινει να του σταζεις στα ρουθουνια και θα το τραβα ) και  να μας το αναφερεις 

Δεν βλεπω προς το παρον σημαδια για megabacteria αλλα αν δεις αυριο δεξια στο υψος του συκωτιου να διογκωνεται επιπλεον ,να παρεις καψουλα fungustatin απο φαρμακειο (1 των 150 mg ) και να μας το αναφερεις να σου στειλω δοσολογια 

οχι αυγο ,γιατι θα παρει απο εκει νερο και δεν θα πιει οσο πρεπει 

αν του δωσεις ξηρη αυγοτροφη ,μονο αν την αφρατεψεις με το διαλυμα του φαρμακου

στην ποτιστρα να βαζεις καθε μερα και milkthistle 

αν εχεις της natures plus , 1 σταγονα στα 100 ml 

βρες να εχεις konakion βιτ K απο φαρμακειο και βαλε 6 σταγονες στην ποτιστρα ή 0.35 ml (γιατι βολευει να την βγαλεις με συρριγκα του 1 ml απο αμπουλα  )

----------


## gsklaven

Η δοσολογία που έβαλα είναι 2γρ στο λιτρο. Κονακιο θα πάρω αύριο για να βάλω το μεσημέρι μετά την δουλειά. Αυγοτροφη δίνω μια συνταγή μεσα απο το φορουμ. Να βαλω και να την αφρατεψω με το φάρμακο ή να μην βάλω καθολου.

----------


## gsklaven

Milk Thistle του έχω βάλει ήδη.

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι αρκετα αφρατη ηδη ,να μην βαλεις γιατι θα παιρνει απο κει νερο και θα πινει λιγοτερο .Αν ομως ειναι αρκετα στεγνη ,βαλε αλλα αφρατεψε την με το διαλλυμα

----------


## gsklaven

Καλησπέρα, το μεσημέρι που ήρθα απο την δουλειά έφτιαξα φρέσκο μιγμα με esb και πρόσθεσα και κονάκιον και της έδωσα με σύριγγα και στο στόμα.
Μερικές σημερινές φώτο. 



'Οση ώρα είμαι σπίτι την είδα να τρώει αλλά δεν την πέτυχα να πίνει νερό.

----------


## mrsoulis

χωρις να ειμαι ειδικος αλλα σε σχεση με τις προηγουμενες φωτογραφιες φαινεται πολυ καλυτερα το πουλακι! υπομονη και περαστικα...

----------


## jk21

Οι φωτο ειναι θολες αλλα γνωμη μου ειναι,να μην την ξαναενοχλησεις σημερα ,γιατι δεν δειχνει περισσοτερο πρησμενη .Απο συμπεριφορα πως ειναι σε σχεση με την αρχικη νωχελικοτητα της ; Αν τρωει πιστευω θα πινει και νερο .Μονο αν την δεις μονιμα καπου αραγμενη ,να μας πεις για δοσολογια καταλληλη για το στομα .Αν δεν δεις στη συμπερφορα επιδεινωση ,ασε καλυτερα για μεθαυριο ξανα φωτο

----------


## gsklaven

Οι φώτο οπως και οι πρώτες ειναι απο κινητό δυστυχώς και δεν βγηκαν καλες. Απο νωχελικοτητα ειναι σιγουρα πιο πολύ απο χθες. Εχει φαει και την ειδα να πινει. Ελπίζω να αρχισεινα περνει σιγά σιγα τα πανω της.

----------


## jk21

Αν την δεις και αυριο ιδιαιτερα νωχελικη ,να βγαλεις προς το μεσημερι ,οσο μπορεις πιο καθαρες φωτο .Η ευκρινεια ειναι καλη απλα κουνημενες .... 

Πηγαινε επισης στο φαρμακειο και παρε vibramycin σιροπι .Ειναι αντιβιωση .Σου στελνω με πμ δοσολογια στα 100 ml να βαζεις και αυτη στην ποτιστρα

----------


## gsklaven

Το vibramycin να το βάλω απο αύριο κατευθείαν ή αν είναι πιο νωχελικό;

----------


## jk21

αν δεις βελτιωση ,να μην το βαλεις 

σου το ειπα ,γιατι μου ειπες οτι το βλεπεις πιο νωχελικο και θελω μια αντιβιωση για δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις μικροβιακες ,που ειναι συχνες σε υπαρξη κοκκιδιων .Με δεδομενο πως αν δεν μας ξεγελανε οι πρωτες φωτο ,εχει ερεθισμο και στο συκωτι (και δεν ειναι απλα πιο σκουρο το δερμα εκει και πιο χαμηλα πιο ανοιχτο απο προυπαρχον λιπος ) τοτε η ουσια του συγκεκριμενου φαρμακου ,κανει και για γαστρεντερικα αλλα κυριως αναπνευστικες λοιμωξεις που το ατοξοπλασμα (ειδος κοκκιδιου που πειραζει το συκωτι και αλλα οργανα εκτος απο εντερα ) συχνα δημιουργει γιατι απλωνεται και στον πνευμονα

----------


## gsklaven

Καλησπέρα, κάποιες σημερινές φωτογραφίες. Συνεχίζω απο Δευτέρα απόγευμα με esb και milk thistle ενώ απο τρίτη απόγευμα και βιταμίνη Κ.

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο δεν μου αρεσει η εικονα .Το πουλι πως ειναι; πινει κανονικα νερο και τρωει;

----------


## gsklaven

Ναι Δημήτρη, πινει και τρώει

----------


## gsklaven

Ένα πρήξιμο που φαίνεται αριστερά καθώς το κρατούσα μεγαλωνε και μίκρυνε και φαινόταν μέχρι δεξι. Το πρηξιμο στο συκ ώτι φαίνεται να υποχωρεί.

----------


## HarrisC

Χαλια.Δεν τοπιασε το esb3 .Θαλεγα αμεσα baycox .Πες μας πως ειναι το πουλακι ? Νευρικοτητα,εξασθενηση ,κουτσουλιες??Περιμενε 
να μας πει και ο Δημητρης

----------


## jk21

συνεχισε τα 2 γρ esb3 στο λιτρο (με ποιο τροπο τα μετρας; ειναι κρισιμο να ειναι σωστη ποσοτητα και οχι χαμηλοτερη )


και παρε μια καψουλα των 150 mg fungustatine απο φαρμακειο .

το esb3 σε ποση ποσοτητα νερου το κανεις καθε μερα; εχει σημασια για να σου πω πως θα τα συνδιασεις ,γιατι θα φτιαχνεις διαλυμα esb3 με βαση διαλυμα fungustatine σε νερο που θα το κρατας στο ψυγειο για καποιες μερες

----------


## jk21

Χαρη πουλι που δεν εχει καταπεσει εντελως ,λογικα το esb3 το προλαβαινει .Δεν νομιζω να ειναι θεμα ειδους αντικοκκιδιακου αλλα ισως υπαρχει και κατι αλλο παραλληλα 

παρολα αυτα αν θελει να αλλαξει esb3 με baycox ας το κανει .Στα 2 γρ esb3 παντως ,αν η ασθενεια δεν ειναι προχωρημενη ,συνηθως εχουμε αποτελεσμα

----------


## gsklaven

Το μετραω με ζυγαριά και φτιάχνω 100μλ την φορά

----------


## gsklaven

Θα συνεχίσω με esb να τελειώσει τουλαχιστον ο πρωτος κυκλος και βλέπουμε.

----------


## gsklaven

Δημήτρη όταν λες καταπεσει ενοεις πουλι πιυ δεν τρωει, πινει και κοιμάται συνεχώς;

----------


## jk21

ναι αυτο εννοω .Το esb3 ως κοκκιδιοστατικο δρα πιο αργα , αναστελλοντας την δημιουργια της τροφης των κοκκιδιων (την paba προδρομη μορφη του φυλλικου οξεος ,δηλαδη της Β9 ) κανει τα κοκκιδια να πεθαινουν με αργοτερο ρυθμο και σε περιπτωση που το πουλι ειναι ετοιμοθανατο ,δεν τα καταφερνει παντα .Ομως το πουλι κινειται ,τρωει ,πινει και θα επρεπε να εχει δραση .Ευχομαι να εχει πιο αποτελεσματικη ,στις επομενες μερες ,ομως πιστευω οτι υπαρχει και κατι αλλο παραλληλα .Δευτερογενη μικροβιακη λομωξη; μεγαμπακτηρια; δεν ξερω .Οποτε δεν μπορω να ειμαι σιγουρος αν πρεπει να δωσεις παραλληλα vibramycin ή fungustatine αντιστοιχα ,κατι ομως πρεπει να δωσεις ....

το 0,2 gr esb3 στα 100 γρ πως το μετρας ; εδω ακομα και το 1 γρ που θελουμε στα 100 ml νερου ,δεν μετριουνται με πληρη ακριβεια με ζυγαρια που μετρα ανα γραμμαριο .Εχεις ζυγαρια ακριβειας με δεκατα του γρ; η δραση του esb3 στην νορμαλ δοση του 1 γρ στο λιτρο που δινουν στις κοτες << προληπτικα  >> (δεν τους νοιαζει για το μελλον γιατι πανε για σφαξιμο ) σε σχεση με την επιθετικη των 2 γρ στο λιτρο ,διαφερει.... μικροαποκλισεις σε τοσο μικρες ποσοτητες ειναι κρισιμες !

----------


## gsklaven

Εχω ζυγαριά ακριβείας που μετρά και δεκατα. Θα παρω και fungustatine αυριο και οταν γυρισω απο την δουλεια θα δω το πουλι άλλη μια φορα και αποφασιζω. Vibramycin βρηκα διασπειρομενα χαπια αλλα οχι σιροπι.

----------


## jk21

τοτε μια χαρα ! 

ασε προς το παρον το vibramycin 

και σου στελνω διαλυση για 100 ml νερου για esb3 και fungustatine των 150 mg ανα καψουλα μαζι

----------


## gsklaven

Δημήτρη αν μπορείς στείλε μου δοσολογία για fungustatine.

----------


## paul-uk

I think also from the picture the bird also loses weight from its chest this is very bad for the goldfinch normally I treat esb3 3 grm to 1 litre of water and also add theraprim 4 grm to a litre  I bring bird into the house where it is warmer this makes the bird drink more water also I give egg food with added intrafungol (Jenssen) this is for cats but also veterinarians  in Netherlands use this to treat megabacteria

----------


## jk21

O Paul δινει οπως λεει *esb 3 gr στο λιτρο* (πιο ισχυρη απο το 2 γρ που συνηθως δινεται ως επιθετικη δοση στην ελλαδα και απο οσο ξερω και στο εξωτερικο )  ,δινει  επισης σκευασμα *τριμεθοπριμης το theraprim στα 4 γρ στο λιτρο* (ειναι σκευασμα της oropharma που περιεχει την μια αντιμικροβιακη ουσια του cosumix και του aviomycine σε αγνωστα mg ομως ανα γραμμαριο προιοντος για να τα συγκρινω ) και δινει* intrafungol ιτρακοναζολη* δηλαδη που εχει περιεκτικοτητα 10 mg ιτρακοναζολης ανα ml και το δινει για μεγαμπακτηρια   .Δεν μας αναφερει σε ποια δοσολογια .Το σκευασμα απο οτι ειδα υπαρχει ελλαδα .Αν θυμαμαι βεβαια καλα ,το ειχα δει σε γνωστο μαγαζι με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα και ηταν γυρω στα 25 ευρω .Δινεται συνηθως στις γατες για μυκητα δερματικο

----------


## vasilis.a

*esb 3 gr στο λιτρο??μαλλον εννοει για πουλια που πινουν αρκετα συχνα esb στο εξωτερικο και ισως χωρις προφανη λογο..*

----------


## jk21

Mεχρι να βρεθει και κει κανενας κουζουλος τυπου jk να προσπαθει  (ματαια ; ισως ναι )  να πεισει τον κοσμο ,οτι επειδη οι λεγομενοι εμπειροι εκτροφεις που ξερουν να ξεχωριζουν τελεια τα χαρακτηριστικα μιας ρατσας πουλιου ,δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι τελειοι και στις βλακειες καταχρησης φαρμακων που συνηθιζουν (γιατι καποια στιγμη ακουσανε και αυτοι καποιους του εξωτερικου .... )

----------


## gsklaven

Μια ενημέρωση για την πορεία της καρδερίνας. Ακόμη δεν έχει πάρει τα πάνω της. Απο το Σάββατο χορηγώ και fungustatin στην ποτίστρα ενώ το σάββατο εκλεισε ένας κύκλος 5 ημερών με esb. Δεν κάθεται κουρνιασμένη παρά μόνο το αργά το βράδυ(το Σ/Κ που ήμουν σπίτι απο το πρωί είχα τον χρόνο να την παρακολουθήσω) βεβαία είναι πολύ στατική στις πατήθρες. Πηγαίνει στις ταίστρες και τρώει και κάθεται καμιά φορά εκεί. Δεν ξέρω μήπως θα πρέπει να αναθεωρήσω λίγο την θεραπεία ή να αρχίζω να χορηγώ στο στόμα απευθείας μήπως και δεν πίνει αρκετή ποσότητα νερού. Φωτογραφίες θα ανεβάσω το απόγευμα.

----------


## gsklaven

Οι σημερινές φώτο του πουλιού.μερα



Το πουλί τώρα που γύρισα απο την δουλεία φαίνεται στην χειρότερη κατάσταση του απο τότε που ξεκίνησα θεραπεία. Κλειστά μάτια και μια πιο γρήγορη αναπνοή.

----------


## HarrisC

Ωχ. Αμεσα 2 σταγονες αντιστρες στο στομα . Ξεκινα επομενο κυκλο με κοκκιδιοκτονο και μαλλον καλυτερα στο στομα κατευθειαν

----------


## jk21

η διογκωση εχει φυγει και αυτο που φαινεται σκουρο ,δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι συκωτι και μαλλον ειναι δερμα και απλα ξεχωριζει απο το λιπος που δημιουργειται ,αλλα και συκωτι να ειναι ,δεν υποχωρει αμεσως .Το εντερο παντως εχει ξεπρηστει  .Δεν ξερω αν εφερε το esb3 ή το fungustatin τη βελτιωση ,αλλα το δευτερο θα το συνεχισεις σιγουρα συνολο 10 μερες 

απο κει και περα με ανησυχει η νωχελικοτητα που λες οτι εχει και αν αυτη ειναι εικονα ημερας και οχι κουρνιασματος ,δεν ειναι καλη .Ειτε συνεχιζεις για επαναληπτικη 5 ημερων το esb3 στα 0.2 gr στα 100 ml ,ειτε δινεις 0.1 γρ esb3 στα 100 ml και baycox στα 0.2 ml στα ιδια 100 ml νερου 





πριν

----------


## gsklaven

Η καρδερινα τρωει και πινει. Κάθεται οπως στην φωτο με κλειστα τα ματια λες και ποναει. Της εβαλα μια λαμπα κοντα για παραπανω θερμότητα και βλεπω οτι καθεται κοντα. Το esb πρεπει να το αρχισω ξανα την τεταρτη.Fungustatin συνεχιζω κανονικά. Μηπως το bayxox να το δινω στο στομα μιας κσι στην ποτίστρα θα εχω esb και fungustatin;

----------


## jk21

0.2 ml baycox σε 6 ml νερο και απο αυτο το διαλυμα  0.12 ml το πρωι και 0.12 το απογευμα  στο στομα  , αλλα μονο αν δεις οτι πιανεις το πουλι ευκολα .Αν ταλαιπωρειται καλυτερα στην ποτιστρα

----------


## gsklaven

Οταν λες εύκολα εννοείς να μην χτυπιέται στο κλουβι; το esb θα το ξεκινησω την τριτη για το δεύτερο πενθήμερο, το baycox ποτε να το ξεκινησω; τριτη κσι αυτό ή απο αύριο σε κανινικη δοσολογία.

----------


## gsklaven

Το esb με baycox και fungustatin στην ιδια ποτίστρα δεν εχουν προβλημα;

----------


## jk21

εννοω ναι να μην χτυπιεται ,ναι 

και οταν την αφηνεις να μην ειναι σαν μισοπεθαμενη 

 baycox και esb3 εναρξη μαζι  ( η γνωμη μου ,οχι απολυτος ) οχι νωριτερα το ενα 

δεν υπαρχει βιβλιογραφια που να τα κανει να ειναι ασυμβατα .και τα 3 μαζι εχουν  δοθει με θετικα αποτελεσματα αλλα οχι σε αριθμο τετοιο που να θεωρειται κανονας ασφαλης .τα δυο μεταξυ τους (και οι 3 συνδιασμοι ) σε συγκεκριμενες δοσολογιες ,ναι αρκετα συχνα 

αν θες δοκιμασε baycox με fungustatine μονο ,αλλα αυτη η εικονα νωχελικοτητα με εντερα που δεν ειναι πια πρησμενα ,με ανησυχουν για καμμια δευτερογενη μικροβιακη λοιμωξη και το esb3 σε αυτη τη δοση ,αν και παλια ως αντιβιωση ,εχει καποια δραση

----------


## gsklaven

Οκ, αύριο που είναι η έναρξη του δεύτερου κύκλου θα βάλω και τα τρία. Μήπως επειδή φοβάσαι για καμιά δευτερογενή λοίμωξη να χρησιμοποιούσαμε cosumix;

----------


## jk21

αν εχεις ,ακομα καλυτερα .Mε τα baycox fungustatine να μενουν οπως σου εχω πει σε παραλληλη χορηγηση esb3 και χωρις esb3 φυσικα ,σου στελνω δοσολογια για cosumix

----------


## HarrisC

Aν δωσεις consumix ,μη δινεις esb3 .Και τα δυο ειναι σουλφοναμιδες

----------


## jk21

αυτο εννοω Χαρη .Εννοω να δωσει δοσολογιες baycox και fungustatine οπως οταν θα εδινε esb3 αλλα χωρις esb3

----------


## gsklaven

Χαίρεται και απο εμένα. Μια ενημέρωση με την πορεία της καρδερίνας. Ακόμη δεν είμαστε καλά. Σαν συμπεριφορά απο την πρώτη μέρα που της ξεκίνησα θεραπεία βλέπω μια βελτίωση ως προς την κινητικότητα. Ακόμη κάθεται και κλείνει το ένα της μάτι αυτή την φορά σαν κάτι να την ενοχλεί(το δεξί της μάτι). Τρώει και πίνει και της έχω στο μεγαλύτερο διάστημα της ημέρας μια λάμπα για παραπάνω θέρμανση. 
Μέχρι στιγμής της έχει χορηγηθεί ένα πενταήμερο esb και ξεκίνησα και την τέταρτη μέρα fungustatin. Για τo fungustatin αύριο είναι η δέκατη και τελευταία μέρα. Αντί για επανάληψη esb της χορηγήθηκε cosumix στην δοσολογία που μου είπε ο Δημήτρης και μαζί baycox.
Μερικές σημερινές φώτο είναι παρακάτω. Φαίνεται πάλι ένα έντερο επηρεασμένο αλλά σίγουρα  δεν είναι τόσο πρησμένο όσο σου δίνει την εντύπωση  η φωτογραφία. Δεν ξέρω πως θα συνεχίσω απο εδώ και πέρα. Σκεφτόμουν να ξεινήσω κάποια αντιβίωση.

----------


## gsklaven

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι σήμερα είναι η πέμπτη μέρα χορήγησης cosumix και baycox

----------


## jk21

το fungustatine να τελειωσει ως αγωγη .να μην διακοπει .για δυο μερες να εχει σιγουρα μαζι και πολυβιταμινη 

ριξε μια ματια στο βαθος του στοματος του πουλιου και εξωτερικα στο λαιμο ,μη δεις κατω απο το δερμα κατι σαν κιτρινολευκη μαζα .το ματι το κλεινει μονο ή ειναι πρησμενο εστω και ελαφρως; 

η φωτο ειδικα αν λες οτι το εντερο δεν ειναι τοσο εντονο οσο δειχνει ,ειναι συγκεχυμενων συμπερασματων .Θα ηθελα να ακουσω και τη γνωμη αλλων παιδιων και θα πω μετα τη γνωμη μου

----------


## tasos-mo

Δημητρη αν και δεν εχω εμπειρία,εμενα μου φαίνεται πως εχει ελαφρύ πρήξιμο στο γνωστο σημειο δεξιά(μεγαμπακτυρια) φαίνεται στην πρωτη και τριτη φωτο και σε συνδυασμό με την καρινα...εκει θα ελεγα ειναι το θεμα..και σε δευτερη μοιρα το έντερο.Γιωργο εγω εχω μια αντιστοιχη περιπτωση..επειδη καμια φορα με το ματι ή την φωτο δεν υπάρχει καθαρη εικονα θα πρότεινα,ψηλάφηση με το δάχτυλο.εγω ετσι καταλαβα οτι ειχε ενα θεματακι με πρήξιμο στο γνωστο δεξι σημειο.
Οπως και να εχει ομως φιλε μου..περαστικα.

----------


## gsklaven

Καλησπέρα, με την ψηλαφηση που λέει ο Τάσος δεν κατάλαβα κάτι. Τάσο σε ευχαριστώ. Κοίταξα μέσα στο στόμα και δεν φάνηκε κατι λευκοκίτινο ούτε εξωτερικά στον λαιμό της. Το πουλί όταν το κρατούσα στο χέρι μου πάλι έκλεινε μόνο το δεξί μάτι. Το μάτι δεν είναι καθόλου πρησμένο. Σαν συμπεριφορα το πουλί όπως είπα και πιο πάνω είναι καλύτερα απο οταν ξεκίνησε η θεραπεία. Όταν πάω να το πιάσω ειναι πιο ευκίνητο απο ότι πριν και όταν το έχω στο χέρι έχει πιο πολύ ενέργεια ενώ πριν κάθοταν πιο ήρεμα. Το έντερο φαίνεται ότι έχει κάτι αλλά η φώτο ξεγελά σε κάποιο βαθμό ενώ και δεξιά για megabacteria δεν μου φαίνεται για πρησμένο.
Αύριο να βάλω πολυβιταμίνες ή Ad3e Δημήτρη; και baycox και cosumix διακοπή; σκεφτόμουν μήπως ηρθε η ωρα και αντιβίωση.

----------


## HarrisC

Νομιζω οτι πρεπει να συνεχισεις τη θεραπεια που κανεις. To consumix  που δινεις ,ειναι αντιβιωση και πιανει μεγαλο ευρος μικροβιων,στρεπτοκκοκους ,σταφυλοκοκκους ,σαλμονελλα και αλλα.Το fungostatine επισης θα βοηθησει σε μυκητιασεις ,AGY .Βεβαια δεν ειμαι απολυτος σ αυτο που λεω αλλα νομιζω οτι πρεπει να μεινουμε εκει.

----------


## gsklaven

To cosumix θέλει διακοπή όπως το baycox και για πόσςε ημέρες ή το συνεχίζω;

----------


## jk21

υπαρχει μια μικρη διογκωση δεξια στην 1η και 3η φωτο ,εκει που φαινεται κιτρινωπο ,που δινει υποψια για μεγαμπακτηρια ,για αυτο το fungustatine δεν πρεπει να σταματησει 

Το baycox για 5 μερες αρκει .Τo cosumix καλα ειναι να δοθει αλλες 2 ημερες ωστε συνολο 7 να ειναι επαρκες ως αντιβιοτικο (περα απο την κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση )


βιταμινουχο να δοθει καποιο που εχει σιγουρα βιταμινες Β μεσα του .απο αυριο και 3 μερες μετα το σταματημα του cosumix .τοτε θα ειναι η 10η για το fungustatine και θα δουμε για συνεχεια πριν ληξει η αγωγη του .Αν δεν ειναι καθαρο το πουλι ,τοτε θα δοθει επαναληψη με κοκκιδιοστατικο (esb3 ) και αν το πουλι δειχνει να χειροτερευει ,τοτε ξανα fungustatine 

αν οχι ,θα τελειωσει η αγωγη με esb3 (5 ημερες ) και στο μηνα απο τη ληξη fungustatine καλα ειναι να παρει αλλες 10 μερες ξανα

----------


## gsklaven

Δημήτρη αύριο είναι η δέκατη μέρα του fungustatine. Το ειχα ξεκινήσει πριν τελειώσει ο πρωτος κυκλος θεραπειας με esb οπότε μαλλον πρέπει να το συνεχίσω.

----------


## jk21

οποτε συνεχιζεις για αυριο και αλλες δυο μερες fungustatine (12 συνολικα ) μαζι με cosumix ,μετα βιταμινες για 3 ημερες (σιγουρα να περιλαμβανονται βιτ Β ) και προς το τελος τους βλεπουμε αναλογα με την εξελιξη

----------


## gsklaven

Καλησπέρα μια μικρή ενημέρωση ως προς την πορεία της θεραπείας της.
Σήμερα είναι η 12η μέρα με fungustatin και χθές ήταν η έβδομη μέρα cosumix. Απο προχθές ξεκίνησα να δίνω nekton Q. Η συμπεριφορά της σε γενικές γραμμές είναι καλή. Κινείται αρκετά παραπάνω απο ότι οταν ξεκίνησε η θεραπεία. Τρώει και πίνει κανονικά. Μερικές φώτο :





Οι φώτο είναι απο κινητό και δεν βοηθάνε πολύ.

----------


## mrsoulis

Μακάρι να πανε ολα καλα φιλε μου... Μεγαλη η ταλαιπωρια και για τους 2 σας...

----------


## jk21

τα εντερα μαλλον ηρεμησανε ,αλλα υπαρχει θεμα με το συκωτι ,που ομως ισως μειωθει σταδιακα 

συνεχισε με βιταμινες και μολις τελειωσει το κενο με φαρμακα ,κανε την επαναληψη που ειπαμε

----------


## gsklaven

Οκ,συνεχίζουμε. Δημήτρη για το fungustatin θα ακολουθήσω αυτά που λες στο post 53 για την επανάληψη του.

----------


## jk21

ναι ακριβως ετσι 

το μονο που ηθελα να σε ρωτησω που το βλεπεις απο κοντα 

εχει αδυνατισει ή ετσι δειχνει λιγο στην καρινα;

----------


## gsklaven

Δεν εχει αδυνατίσει ίσα ίσα που σημετα μου φανηκε οτι εχει παρει λιγο τα πανω της

----------


## mitsman

το πουλακι εχει κλασσικη περιπτωση ατοξοπλασμωσης. θελει esb3 ενα γραμμαριο στο λιτρο νερου για 5 μερες 2 μερες κενο και μετα αλλες 5 μερες... για σιγουρα αποτελεσματα θελει 4 πενθημερα με 2 μερες κενο! 
στο κενο καλο θα ειναι να περνει και βιταμινη Κ

----------


## gsklaven

Καλησπέρα, μια μικρή ενημέρωση για την πορεία της ασθένειας.
Μέχρι στιγμής έχεουν χορηγηθεί τα εξής φάρμακα :
*1ος κύκλος θεραπείας* 
Χορηγήθηκε esb3 για πέντε ημέρες μαζί με βιταμίνη Κ. Την πέμπτη μέρα ξεκίνησα και fugustatine οπου χορηγήθηκε για 12 μέρες και θα γίνει επανάληψη.
Κενό τρείς μέρες.
*2ος κύκλος θεραπείας.*
Χορηγήθηκαν cosumix plus για εφτά μέρες μαζί με baycox για πέντε μέρες(κατα την διάρκεια χορηγούνταν όπως είπα και fugustatine)
Δόθηκαν πολυβιταμίνες Νεκτον Q για πέντε μέρες(δύο πριν τελείωσει το cosumix και τρείς στο κενό της θεραπείας).
Κενό τρείς μέρες όπου χορηγήθηκε πολυβιταμίνη.
*3ος κύκλος θεραπείας*(ολοκληρώθηκε σήμερα)
χορηγήθηκε esb3 για πέντε μέρες.
Το πουλί είναι αρκετά πλέον κινητικό. Τρώει και πίνει κανονικά.Δεν δείχνει κάποια ιδιαίτερα σημάδια ανησυχίας.
Ακολουθούν οι φωτο :





Φαίνεται ότι έχει υποχωρήσει το πρήξιμο στο συκώτι αλλά εξακολουθεί να φαίνεται ένα έντερο ερεθισμένο.

----------


## jk21

μετα απο 3 ημερες με βιτ Κ και βιταμινες Β 

κανε αλλη μια επαναληψη με esb3 στο 1 γρ στο λιτρο

Αν μετα απο αυτη δεν καθαρισει πληρως ή τουλαχιστον να ειναι εμφανη η περαιτερω βελτιωση (οχι το συκωτι αλλα τα εντερα ... το συκωτι ισως αργησει και καλα ηταν να εβρισκες σκευασμα milkthistle και να δινεις στο μιγμα αγκαθι μαριας )  τοτε να επαναλαβεις 10ημερο με fungustatine

----------


## gsklaven

Δημήτρη Milk Thistle δίνω ολο αυτο το διάστημα ξεχασα και δεν το ανεφερα πριν. Οποτε βαζω νεκτον q απο αυριο. Οι βιταμίνες αυτες εχουν και βιταμινη Κ.  Να βαλω και σταγόνες Κ.

----------


## jk21

οχι αν δωσεις τη συγκεκριμενη βιταμινη .Εντος της περιοδου των φαρμακων ,πρεπει ομως εκεινη 

να συνεχιζεις να δινεις μονιμα milkthistle 

αυξησε τη δοση του milkthistle κατα 50 %

----------


## gsklaven

Το Milk Thistle ειναι μια στα σταγόνα στα 100μλ.Να βάλω 2 σταγόνες;

----------


## jk21

στο συγκεκριμενο και δυο να βαλεις ,δοκιμασμενο (απο αλλον αλλα σιγουρο ) δεν εχεις προβλημα 

Βασικα και πολλαπλασια να ειναι η δοση ,η μονη παρενεργεια του milkthistle απο οσο εχω δει στη διεθνη βιβλιογραφια ειναι αυξημενη κινητικοτητα στο εντερο

----------


## gsklaven

Καλησπέρα, μια μικρή ενημέρωση για την πορείας της θεραπείας.
Μετά απο τρείς μέρες κενό ακολούθησε χορήγηση esb3 σε δοσολογία 1γρ στο λίτρο και απομένει μια τελευταία μέρα χορήγησης.
Μερικές φώτο, ννομίζω ότι έχει καθαρίσει πλέον η κοιλιά.
http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/...psqfwpscxc.jpg
http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/...psql9t4wvr.jpg
http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/...psy0vcfb8c.jpg
http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/...pslkjedyyh.jpg

----------


## gsklaven



----------


## gsklaven



----------


## jk21

Ενισχυεις με βιταμινες για 5 μερες και αν θελεις να βρεις και να παρεις σκευασμα εκχυλισματος αγκαθιου μαριας (nature's plus ή οποιο αλλο αν ειναι ανεφικτο αυτο ) και να δινεις συνεχως για τουλαχιστον 2 εβδομαδες και αν τρωει αγκαθι μαριας σε σπορο να του εχεις μονιμα οσο θελει να τρωει .Αν βρισκεις ταραξακο στη φυση ,να μην λειπει το δυνατον ,ουτε μερα ,αλλιως το συχνοτερο (ή και ζωχος ) .Ειτε μπουμπουκια πριν ανοιξει ο κλεφτης με τον σπορο ΄,ειτε τα φυλλα


Κανε ελεγχο μια φορα την εβδομαδα ,μην αλλαξει κατι απο κατω ή αν το δεις νωριτερα νωχελικο .Αν δεις να αυξανει κατι σαν μπαλιτσα δεξια ,παιρνεις φουνκουστατιν και ειδοποιεις ,αλλα μαλλον παμε καλα 

Ενισχυμενο φουλ μιγμα σπορων (κανναβουρι ,περιλλα ) γιατι εχει ψιλοαδυνατισει

----------


## gsklaven

Ok, θα συνεχίσω με νεκτον Q για 5 μέρες. Ήδη σε κάθε διάλυμα που φτιάχνω βάζω milk thistle.Η τροφή που δίνω είναι blattner που είναι ήδη ενισχυμένη θα έλεγα αλλά βάζω εξτρα καμελινα, κια, φονιο και καναβουρι. Ταραξακο έχω  εκχυλισμα και βάζω τρεις σταγόνες στα 100 μλ απο αυτό. Fungustatine θα γίνει επανάληψη στις 10/4. Ζώχο έχω μπολικο εδω που μένω είναι το πιο εύκολο να βρω αυτη την εποχή.
Να κάνω και μια άσχετη ερώτηση. Έχω σπόρους αγκάθι μαρίας αλλά αρκετό καιρό.Υπάρχει τρόπος να δω αν είναι εντάξει; Σκέφτηκα και έβαλα κάποιους σε βαμβάκι και λίγο νερό να δώ αν θα βλαστώσουν.

----------


## jk21

Βαλε λιγους σε ενα ποτηρι νερο να δεις ,τι ποσοστο θα επιπλεει και ποσο θα βουλιαξει .

Φυτρα αγκαθιου αργουν να βγουν .Αν εχεις υπομονη ...

----------


## gsklaven

ΟΚ θα το δοκιμάσω και θα δω. για να είναι εντάξει οι σπόροι θα πρέπει να βουλιάξουν οι περισσότεροι ή το αντίθετο;

----------


## jk21

θα πρεπει να βουλιαξουν .Αν οχι αμεσως ( οι περισσοτεροι αμεσως πρεπει ) εστω σε λιγες ωρες

----------


## gsklaven

Οι σπόροι που έβαλα με σε βαμβάκι με λίγο νερό για υγρασία απο τους 20 έχουν σκάσει οι 12 ήδη ενώ σε ποτήρι μερό απο τους σαράντα σπόρους οι 25 πήγαν κατευθείαν στο πάτο και θα περιμένω να δώ αν θα βουλιάξουν και άλλοι.

----------


## jk21

αν σου φυτρωσανε τοσο συντομα ,ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## gsklaven

Καλησπέρα παιδιά να σας ενημερώσω για την πορεία της υγείας της καρδερίνας ότι είναι μια χαρά πλέον, έχει μεταφερθεί εδώ και 2 μέρες στην κλούβα της και έχει ενισχυθεί η διατροφή της με αγκάθι μαρίας, κια, φονιο, αυγοτροφή,ζόχο και καρνιτινη.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας για την βοήθεια σας και σας εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια με την αναπαραγωή σας.

----------


## xrisam

Να είναι πάντα γερή! ::

----------

